# Never Been abroad for holidays etc.......



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

This pole Is just to see how many people have never been abroad/ overseas in their lives.

I dont even have a passport....... 

So you vote

Yes, I have been abroad or

No, I have not been abroad

HOI!!!!!! Can a mod delete this please, The poll creation page didnt show up, and therefore this thread had no bar graph at the top, as is what i was intending.

_Staff note- added poll_


----------



## Scottie2k3 (May 4, 2014)

Almost 27 never been abroad don't even have a passport myself furthest i've been by myself is down the Lake District and the Peak district


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

You can edit your post to add a poll.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm 28 and I've never been abroad. I don't even have a passport. Maybe someday ...


----------



## Spyce (May 19, 2016)

My apologies- I voted and voted yes. I didn't realize at first glance that you were looking to see how many people _haven't_ traveled abroad. I read it as "have traveled".


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Mexico, parents are Mexican. S Korean, stationed with the USArmy. Hawaii, gf is Hawaiian. Didn't need a passport for any of those. Other than that, I'm too poor to travel outside the country.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clarkekent (Dec 2, 2015)

Never been out of the house.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

i'm amazed that this 4 year-old thread i created was resurrected and a staff added a poll LOL .... someone was REALLY bored and digging around in the depths weren't they?


----------



## okgoodbye (May 14, 2016)

Yes. I want to travel again.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm Canadian and only visited the US. I've seen more of the US than Canada lol.


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

I was born overseas.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I've never been outside the UK, but I got a passport the other week and will be going to Italy next year.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I've never been outside the USA.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I used to go nearly every year, but haven't gone anywhere in 6 years, other than hour-long trips to Ireland that I don't really count.  But I'm looking into travelling to Florida in late August/early September, or if that doesn't happen, then next year. I'd like to go to Greece again too.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

SD92 said:


> I've never been outside the UK, but I got a passport the other week and will be going to Italy next year.


how was the passport application process? I heard that nowadays you have to go to London?

are you excited to be traveling to Italy?


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

KILOBRAVO said:


> how was the passport application process? I heard that nowadays you have to go to London?
> 
> are you excited to be traveling to Italy?


It took a long time to get. I had to fill in a form and send it with indentification and then when that was done, I booked an appointment. Mine was in Liverpool, they have offices around the country.

We are going to my cousins wedding in Lake Como for the weekend next year.


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

I've been to several places (Paris, London, Jamaica, Curacao, Aruba, Dominican Republic three times, Fort Lauderdale, Orlando, Miami, New York, Virginia Beach, Cancun and Puerto Vallarta Mexico, St. Martin etc.) Looking back on my life I missed out on my social life, but that's one thing I can say I didn't miss out on, thanks to my family.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Yeah, wayyyy too many times to count.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

I've got family overseas, so we visit for the summer when we can.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

No, I have never been on an overseas vacation. I really want to, but I probably won't get the chance. I doubt I could ever afford it. I do have a passport though.


----------



## aquariusrising (May 19, 2014)

No. Not even once out of my country. It's a major failure at my age already.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

1. Singapore (lived)
2. Thailand (3 days)
3. Cambodia (4 days)
4. Malaysia (too many times)
5. United Arab Emirates (twice)

All in 2016 for the first time. Solo traveler don't care.

Depending on finances, I plan to go to the Middle East again this winter.Then,I hope to move out of the US sometime after I complete my Masters (I'm American).


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Yes, as a child, and it's not something I intend to do again. Not because of SA, I just don't see the point.There's the allure of seeing something exotic, but then there's also the knowledge that for many people, that same place holds nothing but drudgery and boredom. You could make the same argument for any type of entertainment, but you get to keep a DVD, it won't be gone in a matter of days, and it doesn't cost nearly as much as a vacation. It always mystifies me how much money ordinary people are willing to put down for tourism, never mind that whole countries are relying on it.


----------



## MMSterling (Jun 21, 2016)

Yup. i just got back from being in Japan for 5 months. I was on an exchange program. It was both freeing and terrifying, as I don't really know Japanese! The people who helped me there were the kindest I've ever met.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Only two of us have never traveled and never intend to travel overseas...? Jeez Louise. :|

I've only ever been to Mexico and Canada* (day trips only), years and years ago. Have zero desire to return to Mexico. Wouldn't mind visiting Canada, but I'd need a passport now. :/

There are a few places I'd like to see overseas but it's just too much damn hassle, plus costs too much. No thanks. There are plenty of places I'd far rather see in the US--cripes, plenty in my home state, even--if only I had the opportunity. Unfortunately, I don't. :sigh



*When I went to Canada as a child we went to a frou-frou (to me, at least) restaurant where I ate chicken with my fingers and then I was brought a little bowl of water with a slice of lemon in it. I insisted that I hadn't ordered this fancy (presumably French) soup. :lol

Perhaps it's best I never return to Canada.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Im abroad about 25 weeks of the year, mostly Europe and Asia. Love it, really changes a perspective of life and helps to drive away the boredom of a stagnant life in rhe same place with the same boring routine.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I think I've been near or barely over the Canadian border. Other than that I never really wanted to go anywhere else. I've traveled a lot on the East coast but it was all ground travel. Never been off the ground and don't want to. And I have no patience for long hours in a vehicle anymore staring at the same dull scenery.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I definitely want to travel more than I have of late. It just never seems like the right time.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

tehuti88 said:


> Only two of us have never traveled and never intend to travel overseas...? Jeez Louise. :|
> 
> I've only ever been to Mexico and Canada* (day trips only), years and years ago. Have zero desire to return to Mexico. Wouldn't mind visiting Canada, but I'd need a passport now. :/
> 
> ...


I'm lucky because I've been places with my family on holiday, and it's easier to go abroad when you live in Europe of course (unless you live near one of the borders in the US.)

I haven't gotten up the nerve to go abroad alone yet, and it's expensive too the further you go (there are many places that are too costly for me right now that I'd like to visit.) My SA is definitely what stops me as I'm quite nomadic deep down and love going places when I can, most of my family members are quite static. My brother and me are like night and day in that respect lol.

Also I think when the OP said overseas he meant foreign countries (I googled the term and it seems to include that even when they're technically not overseas for some reason.) I mean it's really easy to travel 'overseas' in the UK because it's an island lol, and just a short distance from mainland Europe. You can even get on a train from London lol. The Americas on the other hand... You'll have to fly quite a way.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

I have been to many countries mostly in Asia and around Europe + Australia (family trips), but the country I'd really, really, really, really, really, really like to see is North Korea.

Since you made me think about it. I wonder who would join me on such a trip.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No, unless Canada counts. I've been there many times. Not really intending to ever travel overseas at this time. Doubtful I'll have enough money and I don't do well with staying in hotels. Would be nice though.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

The further i been away from home is a 5 hour drive never been on a plane i dont think i will ever travel i cant stand sleeping in hotels i get worried that they might try and clean the room when i am asleep


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Yes, I have. I've been to Mexico a few times (once to Puerto Vallarta, twice to Quintana Roo) and to the Bahamas once.


----------



## chaosherz (May 15, 2011)

mike91 said:


> The further i been away from home is a 5 hour drive never been on a plane i dont think i will ever travel i cant stand sleeping in hotels i get worried that they might try and clean the room when i am asleep


That's why they have Do Not Disturb signs to hang on your door.  But yes, that annoys me because sometimes they ignore it anyway. Or if you forget to put it up, they come really early. Like you are on holidays, who is up by 8am when the damn cleaners come around? Once one walked in on me sleeping in only my underwear on my bed because it was so hot... she said sorry and left pretty quickly. Was very awkward haha.

As for the original question, I love travelling, have been to 26 countries now and would love to go visit all of them... or at least most. Travelling is a great way to break out of the boredom of every day life in the same place, as someone above mentioned.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

chaosherz said:


> That's why they have Do Not Disturb signs to hang on your door.  But yes, that annoys me because sometimes they ignore it anyway. Or if you forget to put it up, they come really early. Like you are on holidays, who is up by 8am when the damn cleaners come around? Once one walked in on me sleeping in only my underwear on my bed because it was so hot... she said sorry and left pretty quickly. Was very awkward haha.
> 
> As for the original question, I love travelling, have been to 26 countries now and would love to go visit all of them... or at least most. Travelling is a great way to break out of the boredom of every day life in the same place, as someone above mentioned.


The very few times i have been to a hotel they never walked in when i was asleep it just a another stupid fear i have and i always made sure i had the bar lock on plus i would have to go out to eat as well so traveling is not something i would want to do


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Nope, never. Which seems pretty normal in america, but here in europe...you're a total freak if you have never been abroad. People go abroad several times a year here. My parents never had an interest in travelling, not even within the country. I could do it myself now, but i could never handle doing that myself. My anxiety would be so bad that i wouldn't even be able to leave the bed that morning. I'm stuck in the same town forever.


----------



## YaoiIsGold (Jun 23, 2016)

I've never traveled anywhere besides my own country. But I'm about to in 3 days so I can't wait ^^


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*not enough*

should have been a geooglist.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Traveling seems like a perfect nightmare to me. I had to get my passport so I could get a SIN from the US, but I've only been outside of Canada once. I went to Ohio. Big adventure. :laugh:


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

YaoiIsGold said:


> I've never traveled anywhere besides my own country. But I'm about to in 3 days so I can't wait ^^


 Where you going to? And from where, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Do the Bahamas count as "abroad"? I haven't been to any other foreign country. I have been to Hawaii though.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

I voted no because it said overseas. But I forgot a trip to Hawaii, plus Mexico if that counts considering we drove there. So yes.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Outside of the UK I've been to:
- France
- Portugal

But I really really want to go to the U.S. 

Now more than ever.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Never been able to afford something like that but I don't really care if I do either. But I have gotten to take some road trips that I've really enjoyed and I definitely wanna drive up to Canada one day.


----------



## YaoiIsGold (Jun 23, 2016)

JustThisGuy said:


> Where you going to? And from where, if you don't mind me asking?


Im going to Germany from Bulgaria. I hope it will be interesting


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

No. I would like to.


----------



## clarkekent (Dec 2, 2015)

I want to go to Mars.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

I've never been over a sea, but I did visit southwestern Canada once, which was also the only time I've been outside California and northwest Nevada. Never done a plane flight. I don't have the money for motels and I don't have the social skills to have anyone to stay with.


----------



## Hayman (Dec 27, 2014)

I've never been abroad in my life, no. I've never really had any of the same strong desires that other people have. I'm perfectly happy holidaying here at home in the UK. I know many people who know me face to face seem to take great offence to this, though... :blank

I do have a passport, which I got in 2007. However, it remains unused. The only reason I have it is because there was a chance by brother was going to work abroad for a bit, but it never come to fruition. So, the passport I got for that has basically sat and gathered dust ever since.

Will I ever go abroad? Who knows… Probably not but I'm open minded to the idea. I'd have to go with someone I trusted and had been before. Neither of my parents have been abroad either, so that basically limits this to my brother – who lives 250 miles away…


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Vietnam, Japan and America. The latter two was pretty much funded by my sister and is the only way possible for me to experience those destinations. America is really enjoyable! It prob has to do w my attitude, trying to make the most of it and overcoming germ fear which takes away from my experience. No longer anymore.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

No, I've never been a broad. Only tried on a dress once.


Has that one been done already? I never read through all the responses.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I've only been out of the country once, in 04, my passport is expired now and needs to be renewed


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I once made the treacherous voyage to England ....from Ireland :um


----------

